# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] SONY DCR-DVD110 πρόβλημα

## bgin

Καλημέρα 
Τ ο πρόβλημα με την συγκεκριμένη video camera είναι ότι όταν πάω να κάνω εγγραφή μου βγάζει μήνυμα στην οθόνη -απενεργοποιημένη η εγγραφή ταινιών- και δεν μ αφήνει να κάνω εγγραφή.
Εχω κοιτάξει και στο μενού της αλλά όλα φαίνονται κανονικά
Αν έχει καμιά ιδέα κάποιος φίλος ας με ενημερώσει παρακαλώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αφού έχεις το μενού (εννοείς προσπέκτους στα χαρτιά?) στείλε μας σκανναρισμένο αυτό το προσπέκτους να το διαβάσουμε και εμείς να δούμε και τι λέει και περιγράφει. Μπας και τις αλλάξουμε τα φώτα.
Σκαννάρισε και στείλε μας το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο από προσπέκτους που αναφέρετε στο θέμα "Απενεργοποίηση της εγγραφής ταινιών".

----------


## ziakosnasos

Μπορείς να κάνεις επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων ?

----------

